# Mondeo Owners



## craiga (Mar 30, 2007)

hi 

Any mk3 mondeo owners on here


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes. Me, for one.


----------



## craiga (Mar 30, 2007)

Im flogging my interior (3/4 leather one). Just putting out some feelers. Anyone from north/south ireland?


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Try MEG.


----------



## craiga (Mar 30, 2007)

tried,plenty of interest but they want them for nothing!!! and plenty of time wasters


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

is it black and what age and price pm me if you can


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hey there any joy yet?


----------

